# Batman or catwomen?



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0600.jpg

This little one reminds me of batman! shame its a girl, catwomen maybe?


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Aww, so cute! I'd call her Amelie.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

